
Show HN: Vbinar - Webinar aggregation platform - thamizharasu
http://vbinar.com
======
thamizharasu
Give your feedback...

~~~
brudgers
Which webinar creation tools does Vbinar support?

There might me an opportunity in the industrial products industry for Vbinar
to support technical product education because webinar and self-study
resources are common and have been for many years. On the other hand, "brands"
suggests the consumer space and there webinars are not a way that viewers
might increase revenue and make profits.

Good luck.

~~~
thamizharasu
We have an extensive REST API support through which brands can manage their
webinars. Currently there is no integration with existing webinar creation
tools.

But I am looking for some option to provide such an integration. Then it would
be easy for the brands and all the created webinars will be published
automatically to our platform.

As you mentioned webinars have been for many years to promote brands and
marketing their values. we offers some additional analytics and new user base
reference .

